# Marta order for Stadler USA



## Dutchrailnut (Mar 29, 2019)

Stadler has been awarded by the Metropolitan Atlanta Rapid Transit Authority (MARTA) for the delivery of 127 METRO trains with two options for each 25 additional trains. For Stadler, this is the first major Metro order in the US and the largest order of vehicle units in the history of the company.

The order value amounts to over 600 million US dollars. The new trains are destined for use at the world's largest airport, Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta International Airport.

MARTA has announced in Atlanta that Stadler has prevailed against the international competition and has emerged as the winner for 127 METRO trains. In addition, there are two options for each 25 other two-piece trains. The value of the order is over $ 600 million, excluding options. For Stadler, this is the largest order ever placed for vehicle units.

The metropolis and media city of Atlanta - also home to Coca-Cola - operates one of the largest metro systems in the USA. With this order, MARTA now receives one of the most modern fleets. The contract stipulates that Stadler will deliver 127 two-piece units and that the first vehicles will be used in Atlanta from 2023 onwards.

The new MARTA vehicles are given the name CQ400 by the customer and expand Stadler's existing METRO product range. The highly energy-efficient vehicles of the MARTA fleet usually operate in multiple tractions with up to four vehicles at a speed of up to 113 km / h (70 mph). They are supplied via a third rail with 750 volts DC. Each train has 128 seats and a generous floor space. The continuously stepless trains are also easily accessible for persons with reduced mobility (PRM or ADA). The bright interior design with wide corridors and additional LED lighting above the doors makes traveling in the 45.7 meter (1800-inch) METRO trains comfortable for all passengers. In addition, the emphasis was placed on comfortable seats with charging stations and on Wi-Fi connection, which guarantees comfort even on longer trips. Generous luggage racks facilitate the journey to the largest and most used
Airport of the world, the Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta International Airport.

"We are very pleased with this decision and are proud to support MARTA in the modernization of its fleet. For Stadler too, the first delivery of METRO trains to the USA represents another milestone in the company's history. We are particularly pleased that after ordering double-decker trains for Silicon Valley, our METRO trains are now also designed to connect to the world's largest airport, "says Martin Ritter, CEO of Stadler US.

Stadler is assembling the trains for Atlanta at the new plant in Salt Lake City. This is how Stadler fulfills the stipulation in the contract to provide at least 60 percent of the added value in the USA.

There are currently several METRO projects in production at Stadler across the Group. The METRO trains are used, among others, in Minsk, Barcelona, Berlin, Glasgow and Liverpool.

Press release Stadler


----------



## jis (Mar 29, 2019)

Wasn't NJTransit one of the first to order Stadler equipment in the US, the DLRTs used on the River Line?


----------



## PVD (Mar 29, 2019)

Yes, those are GTW series. The Atlanta ones (Metro series) will be assembled in Salt Lake and of course will be 3rd rail powered.


----------



## jis (Mar 29, 2019)

Here is a report on this in one of the industry rags:

https://railway-news.com/stadler-metro-contract-us-127-trains-atlanta/


----------



## Blackwolf (Mar 31, 2019)

This Stadler product looks surprisingly like a weird step-child of the old Rhor and new Bombardier BART vehicles. 






vs:

New Bombardier BART vehicles:





Old Rhor BART vehicles:


----------



## jis (Mar 31, 2019)

There are only so many ways that one can build a subway car for high platforms and with three doors on each side per car.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 31, 2019)

Indeed. 

I would argue that the dark stripe at the windows gives them a WMATA-esque quality.


----------



## DCAKen (Apr 1, 2019)

Ryan said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I would argue that the dark stripe at the windows gives them a WMATA-esque quality.



At least the pre-7000 series look.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 1, 2019)

If you’re going to use one of @tracktwentynine’s images, you can at least use a decent res version of it and give him credit:

https://flic.kr/p/iYXpGG


----------



## DCAKen (Apr 2, 2019)

Ryan said:


> If you’re going to use one of @tracktwentynine’s images, you can at least use a decent res version of it and give him credit:
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/iYXpGG



I'm sorry, I didn't realize this was his photo. I had found it unattributed on WMATA's site


----------



## Ryan (Apr 2, 2019)

Ha, now that is amusing. Thanks for the link to it.


----------



## jrud (Apr 11, 2019)

MARTA is obviously planning on at least six car trains (made up of three two-car sets). Being a regular WMATA rider, the one item that stands out in the drawing is the guard/buffers at the end. These will end up between some cars when four or more are formed into a train. Although there are vaguely similar items on a few subway trains, these certainly appear to be an attempt to make it more difficult for a sight impaired person to fall on the track between cars. WMATA had an occurrence with the 7000 series and has been attempting to solve the problem since that time. Constant PA announcements and putting bright colored tape on the very small rubber buffers on the 7000s have been tried to meet the edict to solve the problem. The bright colors seem counterproductive as in Europe contrasting colors are used to highlight doors. There are lots of tourists in DC to get confused. And, obviously, the completely sightless are not helped by colored tape.


----------



## cirdan (Apr 12, 2019)

jrud said:


> MARTA is obviously planning on at least six car trains (made up of three two-car sets). Being a regular WMATA rider, the one item that stands out in the drawing is the guard/buffers at the end. These will end up between some cars when four or more are formed into a train. Although there are vaguely similar items on a few subway trains, these certainly appear to be an attempt to make it more difficult for a sight impaired person to fall on the track between cars. WMATA had an occurrence with the 7000 series and has been attempting to solve the problem since that time. Constant PA announcements and putting bright colored tape on the very small rubber buffers on the 7000s have been tried to meet the edict to solve the problem. The bright colors seem counterproductive as in Europe contrasting colors are used to highlight doors. There are lots of tourists in DC to get confused. And, obviously, the completely sightless are not helped by colored tape.



I'm surprised they are stil going for a solution with gaps between cars. Many subways, for example London, Paris, are now buying trains which you can walk through from end to end with full width diaphragms.

This also has the advantage that it improves perceived safety and discourages antisocial behavior at times when there aren't many people travelling. It also improves distribution of passengers at peak times.


----------



## Anderson (Apr 14, 2019)

It also potentially increases capacity since there's less "lost space" between the cars.

Honestly, taking WMATA as a (probably lousy) example, in the scheme of things you'd think they would shoot for either two-car married pairs that act like this and/or six-car "base sets" (since every train is at least six cars long). I understand them not going for eight-car sets (there's apparently a power distribution problem on at least one of the lines), but running on a model of either 2+2+2+2 or 6+2 equipment would sure help avoid situations such as "Hey, the train pulled up and the three closest cars are over capacity already".

(Of course, I also wonder why Amtrak isn't moving to "subsets" like this...I understand not wanting to run full, locked-in sets of equipment but having several modules to use would probably help avoid issues with redundant facilities)


----------



## jis (Apr 14, 2019)

Heaven forbid, it was not done that way in 1960, so how can we possibly go there? 

The states are basically forcing Amtrak in that direction with their Siemens order, and the CEO Anderson wants to go there, but the loud screams of horror are already being heard from all of the usual suspects.


----------



## Blackwolf (Apr 16, 2019)

Its funny, going back to BART, that the system WMATA emulated in most manners solved the issue of passing between cars from the beginning. You've always been able to travel from one car to the next with full size vestibules on BART. When BART had their second set of rolling stock delivered that included the flat-nosed "C-class" cab cars, they designed a pass-through vestibule so two trainsets becoming one could still be traveled through by passengers.

Honestly, when I was first introduced to systems like the MTA Subway in New York and WMATA in DC, the lack of being able to pass through cars as a passenger frustrated me. Poor planning and bad design.


----------



## daybeers (Apr 29, 2019)

The FRA mandated that WMATA come up with a solution for the barrier between cars, and they decided to go with a steel chain spring-like design like on the older series cars. And yes, open gangways would have been nice, but it's the U.S., and even worse, WMATA, so you can't expect them to do anything right! Just look at all the construction issues with the Silver Line Phase II!

However, they did go with married pairs. A fair use quote from this Wikipedia article:


> Like previous cars, 7000-series cars are configured as semi-permanently coupled married pairs. However, unlike previous cars, the 7000-series cars do not have an operator's cab in every car: even-numbered "A" cars have operator's cabs, while odd-numbered "B" cars do not. The "B" cars can be operated however using smaller "hostler" controls instead. The married pairs are composed of one of each type. This arrangement favors four- and eight-car trains in A–B–B–A and A–B–B–A–A–B–B–A configurations, but six-car trains in A–B–B–A–B–A and trains in any configuration are also possible.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 30, 2019)

daybeers said:


> Just look at all the construction issues with the Silver Line Phase II!



MWAA is building the Silver Line extension, not WMATA. The property will be turned over to them for operations once construction is complete, but they are not the managing activity for the construction project. The initial construction of the Silver Line was managed in the same way.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 30, 2019)

This is good as anyone who's familiar with WMATA knows!


----------



## jis (Apr 30, 2019)

Interesting...

https://www.rtands.com/passenger/ra.../d-c-metro-silver-line-construction-problems/

So why does Rocla in the garb of Vossloh subsidiary still exist? They seem to have demonstrated repeatedly that they are incapable of producing quality concrete ties.

The construction industry in the northeast at least appears to be completely riven with corruption.


----------



## daybeers (May 4, 2019)

Ryan said:


> MWAA is building the Silver Line extension, not WMATA. The property will be turned over to them for operations once construction is complete, but they are not the managing activity for the construction project. The initial construction of the Silver Line was managed in the same way.


Oh yes I know that, but still, it's one of their projects so they have to have some oversight, right?


----------

